# Looking to buy camera for uber driving



## Victoria Ellis (Dec 12, 2016)

Hi All:
I would like to buy a camera that can video the inside of my car but also the front too. Looking for any suggestions or reviews. I've seen enough videos of out of control passengers, that I think I should cover myself and get a camera. I figure if I'm buying one, I should get one that could capture car accidents too. 

Thanks.


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

If you still source for such dashcam,you can try this B1W module,it features with 360 degree rotating head!


----------



## chrs1986 (Oct 12, 2017)

Don’t video inside the car. Buy a front facing camera with audio capibilities becuase nobody knowingly wants to be recorded. It’s very akward but most the time I explain audio is off if they ask and only for insurance liability. If anyone plans on having dual facing let them know when they get in the car. A personal vehicles interior is not a public space.


----------



## Capt. LionHeart (Oct 22, 2017)

Go with Vantrue N2!


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I was looking at dash cams a few months ago and was impressed with the BlackVue *DR650S-2CH IR. *It is more expensive than other ones and I still haven't made a decision.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Capt. LionHeart said:


> Go with Vantrue N2!


I second this recommendation, but make sure you get the N2 pro if you plan to drive at night as that has IR for the cabin cam.


----------



## ReyesMX6 (Dec 31, 2016)

Brunch said:


> I was looking at dash cams a few months ago and was impressed with the BlackVue *DR650S-2CH IR. *It is more expensive than other ones and I still haven't made a decision.


This is the exact model I have in my vehicle. It's a pretty good set up and you can view from your phone through the app and upload to a cloud server as well. The IR is very good at night too. You can see what's going on very well in the vehicle, no fuzzy adjustments from interior lights going on and off when the doors open or exterior lighting. It is actually an older model, they have newer ones out with better night vision capability using Sony Starvis CMOS versus just CMOS, but this is the only model I believe that has the IR camera in a package. If you can wait they may have an updated version available in the near future.

I actually have it mounted mid way up the windshield to record as much of the interior of the car as possible. Although I can understand the idea of forward facing only with audio, I wouldn't want someone to say something out of the way with no video proof of what happen. I haven't had any complaints about mine, a few positive people who feel it's safer in case of an accident. The only down fall is if you want to record out the rear window you'll need to invest in more than one camera.

Make sure you understand your local laws as far as video recording and voice recording goes. In NC it's "one party consent", meaning as long as I want to record I can, rider doesn't have to approve. If you live in a "two party consent state" you may need to post signs in your vehicle that recording is in progress and you may have to tell your rider before they enter the car. I would do it before starting the trip as well so that if you need to cancel you don't have to fear for a negative rating hit.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Blackvue DR650-S 2CH-IR for the win.

Got the exact same model and the IR is decent at night time. I purchased the regular version at first but since I only drive at night, it made sense to return it and get the IR version and have never been happier


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

chrs1986 said:


> Don't video inside the car. Buy a front facing camera with audio capibilities becuase nobody knowingly wants to be recorded. It's very akward but most the time I explain audio is off if they ask and only for insurance liability. If anyone plans on having dual facing let them know when they get in the car. A personal vehicles interior is not a public space.


and before you listen to somebody off the internet who doesnt know what they're talking about, be sure to look up what is legal for your situation. State by state, dash cam laws are different. one-party vs 3rd party. Can you stick it on the windshield. all things you need to know before purchasing


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

I use the Falcon 360. It's available on Amazon.


----------



## bigboston (Oct 29, 2017)

vantrue n2 pro.
1080p 30fps inside and out with 4 ir leds on the inside camera for nighttime

officially takes up to 64gig card but i have a 128gb card in mine.

wouldbe best if it was 60fps exterior at a minimum but its pretty damn good for daytime and nighttime driving

$169.00 on amazon with a discount code you can find online usually... $200 normally.
the hardwire kit for vantrue is like 12-13 bucks and one add a circuit/fuse wire to hook it to your fuse box.


----------

